# Season Pass Conflict Alert Emails



## samccauley (Mar 4, 2002)

Conflicts among season passes can occur without warning if a program schedule change occurs, or for other reasons. My TiVo should send me an email or text message as soon as a conflict is detected so that I can do something about it.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Same complaint, different source. I have a few old movies on Automatically Record wishlists, because they aren't available on DVD, etc. Sometimes it takes years for them to turn up. If I put them at the top of the priority, I might lose another show I could have scheduled around or recorded another way. If I put them lower, I could miss something I've waited for years to get.

When setting up a season pass or a wishlist, it would be nice to have the option of getting an alert, by email for preference, but on the Tivo if necessary.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

I proposed an idea which would solve this back in 2006. Once you have a massive ordered list, there is way to determine what is a "new" conflict to you, and what is simply a result of the ordering you deliberately chose. To handle this (and I agree this is a problem which would be excellent to solve), the TiVo needs to get explicit information from you on which shows are specifically more important than others.


----------

